# Frozen eggs v fresh



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi girls,

I am currently on day 3 of stimming doing icsi for 1st time/treatment.  I am worried it isn't going to work so already making plan b.
We are going to freeze some eggs if all goes to plan and now I am wondering what the difference is in terms of protocol in case we have to do this again.  Will I still have to dr, stim etc.? or will it go straight to egg transfer?  I might sound selfish but I am starting to fret about it not working and just want to have something to hold on to incase it doesn't.  We have been ttc for over 3 years and I just can never imagine it happening now.  I'm even afraid writing this incase i'm jinxing myself but I guess there's nothing wrong with plan B.  I have to say I haven't had many symptoms from the meds (just a bit of a headache and tired which isn't too bad) but i'm starting to see how it effects you mentally, i.e. not a minute seems to go by when it's not on your mind.  Sorry for the long post! And I wish BFP's to all of you, xxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Polly, I am currently going through FET and my experience has been less invasive and time consuming than ivf. Had intial consult, me and DH had to have blood tests which we had done at local gp in order to minimise cost, 1st AF (day1) rang hospital they sent consent forms and prescription, day 21 start DR injection or nasal spray during that AF comes again, rang hospital and they arranged for scan and blood test and then start oestrogen tablets, 14 days after that another scan to see if womb lining is ready (if not continue with tablets and have a further scan), I finished down reg that night and started pessaries next day 2 days later had ET and I am now halfway through my 2ww. hope this helps.  Sending you       for your current treatment.


----------



## patiently queuing (Nov 15, 2012)

Polly, if you're able to freeze some embryos (which will depend on how many you get, what the quality, and the day of transfer/vitrification), the protocol you use will depend on your clinic and how regular your AF is. If you're regular you could do a natural cycle (v easy, just test for ov and maybe take a trigger shot), or it may be fully DRed, or semi-medicated. Hopefully you won't need this route though. Good luck.


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks girls.
Jamsponge - when are you testing? Have you any symptoms or how are u feeling?  Tonnes of babydust!!!xxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Polly testing at the weekend, symptoms so far stomach cramps since afternoon of transfer, very tired in the afternoons and sorry TMI peeing more than usual.


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sounds promising!!! Bring on the peeing!  Don't worry, not tmi.  I think there's far worse info we can give when it comes to IVF!  It must be a long two weeks.  I think about it all day!  And my DH says google will go out of business if it works as I am googling any info I can get at any chance I can get!
Well I really really hope you get your BFP and have a great week! Let me know how you get on,xx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Polly how are you, any more news for you?


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi jamsponge, sorry I just saw ur post! I am fine. I have apt for ultrasound in the morning. Hopefully egg collection next wk! How r u? Hav u any symptoms?. Are u testing sat or sun? Oh my god its so close! Xxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

for this morning hope all goes well. I am fine symptom wise I am still getting cramps on and off, still tired, and last two days had really bad nausea. Testing on Sun


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

HI Jamsponge, the nausea is a good sign!! I really hope you will get your BFP.  I hope anyone who is doing this will get their BFP as we really go a through a lot to get there! You must be really nervous! I'm really hopeful for you, no sign of AF has to be a great sign!!  All went well this morning.  EC on Tuesday morning - can't believe it but i'm really excited!!xxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Polly glad your appointment went well sending you        for Tuesday.


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks jamsponge. Im fine, all excited but that coukd change in an hour,  omg u must b excited? Wishing u all the best for tmro! It was tough hearing mariesteves news, always sets me back. How u today?


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hearing Mari's news has made me feel really apprehensive,just gonna try and chill today and just distract myself although I have to go out and buy HPT today. What will be will be. Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Polly how did you get in today?


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Jamsponge, I know I sound like a selfish pain compared to those who got bfn's but I am really down today.  EC was fine.  I was sore afterwards but they got 17 eggs and I was delighted.  But the nurse rang me today to say 3 have fertilised.  She wants to transfer two on Friday.  I am so worried that the eggs might 'die' before then since only 3 fertilised.  I just want to get drunk now and not see anyone until it's all over, I am just feeling so negative.  I know it only takes one.  How are you?xxx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Polly - wishing you all the luck - it only takes one - will you transfer 2?

I was in a similar position to you last month and did my first ICSI which had to be cancelled after egg collection as I got severe OHSS and was in hospital and too ill to do it.  I am so impatient and once I was better wanted to do the FET straight away but my ovaries are still swollen so I have to wait until June.

Anyway - an FET seems to be so much less drugs/stress than the stimming - you can even do the cycle with no drugs if your periods are regular so don't worry about that. And even if you do a medicated cycle it's only the spray and some tablets then the progesterone.

Let's hope it works first time for you and you don't have to even think about an FET. Stay positive xx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Polly how are you feeling? Hope you are having better days. Try and stay positive it does only take 1. Sending you


----------

